# NFL-HD vs NFL-SD channels with different games?



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

This may have happened before, but it's the first time I've ever noticed it.

Tonight's NFL game (6:30pm Central) has the live Packers/Browns game on the NFL-SD channel, but a replay of the Eagles/Ravens game on the NFL-HD channel.

The OSG shows Packers/Browns for both SD and HD....just wondering why the NFL network is not showing the scheduled game on the HD channel..??


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Programming subject to change.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That sure is odd... I was watching a local channel for Giants vs Panthers... but I just checked for myself.

IF they didn't have rights to carry the Packers game, then it wouldn't be on the SD channel either. That's just strange... and I've never heard of NFL Network doing that before... also, they have rebroadcast this Eagles game several times now... so not sure why they wouldn't want to have the Packers game on...

Unless they lost their HD camera feed or something... which would be odd.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

The NFL Network HD feed on DirecTV was the Packers vs. Browns as scheduled. I have no idea why the Dish feed woould be different.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

gpg said:


> The NFL Network HD feed on DirecTV was the Packers vs. Browns as scheduled. I have no idea why the Dish feed woould be different.


Yes, for sure this was a strange occurrence..

I was hoping the Dish Network member would chime in here and explain why this happened...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gpg said:


> The NFL Network HD feed on DirecTV was the Packers vs. Browns as scheduled. I have no idea why the Dish feed woould be different.


+1


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That sure is odd... I was watching a local channel for Giants vs Panthers... but I just checked for myself.
> 
> IF they didn't have rights to carry the Packers game, then it wouldn't be on the SD channel either. That's just strange... and I've never heard of NFL Network doing that before... also, they have rebroadcast this Eagles game several times now... so not sure why they wouldn't want to have the Packers game on...
> 
> Unless they lost their HD camera feed or something... which would be odd.


The Packers game was in HD on the NFL Network here.Strange!


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> The Packers game was in HD on the NFL Network here.Strange!


I get the NFL-SD feed from 110 and the NFL-HD feed from 129...the Packers game was not on the 129 feed...(and we're talking about the live game feed, not the later playbacks...) the 129 feed carried the playback of earlier game, the 110 feed carried the live Packers game...

Hopefully the Dish Network rep that posts in many of these threads will provide some answers..


----------

